# Raccoon Butterfly Fish



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello, there I recently got a Raccoon Butterfly Fish a couple days ago however I have been having problems getting him to eat aggressively as he really just swims past it especially the NLS pellets. He took a Nip at the Omega One flakes which I used garlic guard on .Any suggestions?


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't have any experience with butterfly fish... but what little I do know is it is not uncommon for them to not eat... especial if they are not captive bred... you say you are feeding pellets... try some frozen Mysis..in this instance I would not rinse it.. I would allow the "juices" to permeate the tankl to get it's attention... you can try cut up pieces of table shrimp or fresh clams... freeze the cams to kill any parasite's and then thaw .. crack the shell exposing the flesh and most fish will go wild..how big is the tank you have it in... rule of thumb says at least 125 gallons for them to be comfortable.


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

Roccus said:


> I don't have any experience with butterfly fish... but what little I do know is it is not uncommon for them to not eat... especial if they are not captive bred... you say you are feeding pellets... try some frozen Mysis..in this instance I would not rinse it.. I would allow the "juices" to permeate the tankl to get it's attention... you can try cut up pieces of table shrimp or fresh clams... freeze the cams to kill any parasite's and then thaw .. crack the shell exposing the flesh and most fish will go wild..how big is the tank you have it in... rule of thumb says at least 125 gallons for them to be comfortable.


Yes I have tried even frozen Mysis shrimp along if brine shrimp and daphnia as well.He lives in my 180 gallon with a trigger, blenny, sailfin tang,powder blue, green spotted puffers( which I might sell) ,lunar wrasse and a snowflake eel


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Kornel351 said:


> Yes I have tried even frozen Mysis shrimp along if brine shrimp and daphnia as well.He lives in my 180 gallon with a trigger, blenny, sailfin tang,powder blue, green spotted puffers( which I might sell) ,lunar wrasse and a snowflake eel


I know they like aptasia...but I'm sure you don't want to import any of those... he's got plenty of room hopefully he'll come around..


----------

